# Buying paren a property- what are the potential complications? (e.g. tax etc.)



## YingL (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi,

My parents have contributed their lifes to make mine successful and now I wish to buy them a property under their name which they can called home.

I am aware there is gift tax (not much allowance) and inheritage tax. Does anyone know how these taxation would apply to my case? And what may be the best tax saving way to manage this?

Many thanks in advance.

Ying


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

YingL said:


> Hi, My parents have contributed their lifes to make mine successful and now I wish to buy them a property under their name which they can called home. I am aware there is gift tax (not much allowance) and inheritage tax. Does anyone know how these taxation would apply to my case? And what may be the best tax saving way to manage this? Many thanks in advance. Ying


Hi Ying, you'd better of getting an opinion from a tax firm as this kind of advise can be very sensitive and subjective to your current situation.


----------

